# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Αν η ψυχοθεραπεία λεγόταν με άλλη λέξη θα ήταν απελευθέρωση...

## anwnimi

Μου άρεσε τρομερά αυτή η φράση. 

Συγκινήθηκα αυτές τις μέρες. Πολύ.
Αυτό το φόρουμ μου έχει δώσει πολλά.
Μίλησα με ένα μέλος του φόρουμ αυτές τις μέρες με τις ώρες μέχρι το πρωί, κι ας είχαμε 1 σχεδόν χρόνο χαθεί.

Είναι περίεργο πόσο εύκολα μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις ή να συντονιστείς με κάποιους ανθρώπους, ακόμα κι αν είστε διαφορετικοί. Γιατί ίσως τα προβλήματα μας ενώνουν. Μας κάνουν να μιλάμε άλλη γλώσσα, κοινή, πιο συναισθηματική, μας κάνουν να βγάζουμε τα σώψυχά μας χωρίς το φόβο της επίκρισης ή του χλευασμού.
Κι αυτό είναι κάτι που το ένιωσα πολύ στο φόρουμ.
Κάτι που μου έλειπε πολύ παλιότερα.

Λοιπόν πάνω στη συζητηση, για τί άλλο, για την ψυχολογία μας και τα συμπτώματα της, του είπα κάτι που είχα συνειδητοποιήσει για μένα εδώ και καιρό. 

Απελευθερώσου.

Αυτό που λέω τόσο καιρό στον εαυτό μου: Απελευθερώσου από όσες σιδερένιες μπάλες σου μάθαν να κουβαλάς. ΄&lt;η που έδεσες πανω σου στην πορεία. Ανοίξου σε σένα, στον κόσμο, στη ζωή. Παρόλο που νόμιζες πως με την α κοινωνικοποίηση που είχες ήσουν πραγματικά ανοιχτή. Πες αυτό που νιώθεις, ότι κι αν είναι αυτό. Γίνε όπως θελεις να είσαι. Αγαπα αυτό που εισαι τώρα και πάλεψε για αυτο που θέλεις να γίνεις.

Ο ψυχολόγος του την άλλη μέρα, χωρίς το παιδί να αναφέρει τη συζήτησή μας, του ειπε την εξής πολύ όμορφη κουβέντα: \"Απελευθερώσου. Αν η ψυχοθεραπεία λεγόταν με άλλη λέξη θα ήταν απελευθέρωση...\"

Αυτό με συγκίνησε. 
Αφού του ανέφερε τη συζήτησή μας μετά του είπε: Πες στην κοπέλα ότι αφού το συνειδητοποίησε αυτό είναι πολύ κοντά εκεί που θα έπρεπε. Και παρόλο που είναι αντιθετης προσέγγισης από αυτή που ακολουθώ, είπε το ίδιο πράγμα που σκεφτόμουν σχετικά με την απελευθέρωση...Αν και μάλλον αυτό είναι δευτερευούσης σημασίας τελικά, στο δρόμο που ταιριάζει και ακολουθεί ο καθένας.

Με συγκίνησε γιατί μου αρέσει πάντα να βοηθάω. Είναι σα δεύτερη φύση μου. Και με την αρνητική, ψυχαναγκαστική έννοια. Όταν δεν τα καταφέρνω, πέφτω. Έτσι με μάθαν. Από μικρή. Να γινομαι εγώ η μαμά...να μπερδεύονται οι ρόλοι, να γίνονται ένας αχταρμάς.

Και πόσοι άνθρωποι στη ζωή μου μου το είπαν αυτό, το πόσο τους νιώθω. Κι άνθρωποι που το ξέχασαν αυτό. Δε με πειράζει και τόσο. Αρκεί που είχα την ευκαιρία να έχω αυτές τις στιγμές. Τις θεωρώ τόσο πολύτιμες εκείνες τις στιγμές που με νιώθουν απολυτα και νιώθω απόλυτα. Όχι μόνο στη λύπη, αλλά και στη χαρά, στο γέλιο, στον έρωτα, παντού. 
Αλλά τώρα καιρός είναι να βοηθώ λίγο περισσότερο κι εμένα. Που με ξέχασα. Από τόσο δα μικρούλα. 

Με συγκίνησε το περιστατικό αυτό και γιατί λέω κάπου βαδίζω κι εγώ. Κι αν το μονοπάτι που τελικά καμαρώνω και κομπάζω τώρα ότι είναι το σωστό, δεν είναι τελικά έτσι, δεν πειράζει. Θα λέω τουλάχιστον προσπάθησα. Με τη δοκιμή και το λάθος μαθαίνει κανείς.
Κι όσοι με ξέρουν, αντιλαμβάνονται, εκτός από μένα, αυτή την αλλαγή. Αυτό μου δίνει θάρρος.

Μια ζωή είναι αυτή. Μία και μοναδική. Μία και μοναδική ευκαιρία μας δίνεται να Ζήσουμε. Μία... Αχ πόσο το έχω καταλάβει με το μπαμπά μου που τον έχασα για πάντα. Για πάντα.

Ζητώ συγνώμη αν κάποιους τους έσπρωξα ένα βήμα πιο κάτω με τα γραφόμενά μου.
Δεν το καταλάβαινα τότε. 
Δε μετανιώνω, έμαθα από αυτό. 
Ίσως ακόμα και να μην έμαθα τίποτα και όλα αυτά να είναι στο μυαλό μου. Μου φτάνει ότι τα βλέπω θετικά και θέλω να μάθω από αυτά, και από τα αρνητικά και τα άσχημά μου.
Ζητώ συγνώμη και από το vince αν περιέγραψα μια δική μου εμπειρία που δεν έπρεπε σε μια πολύ ευαίσθητη για κείνον στιγμή.

Δεν είμαι τέλεια κι ούτε ποτέ θα γίνω. 
Απλά θα προσπαθήσω για το καλύτερο.

Αυτό το μέρος που έβγαλα τόσα από τα σώψυχά μου και άνθρωποι που τους περισσότερους δε γνώρισα ποτέ, μπήκατε στον κόπο να μου απαντήσετε τόσες φορές, είναι ιδιαίτερο, και πάντα θα έχει μια θέση στην καρδιά μου. Αν και τόσο ηλεκτρονικό, τόσο φαινομενικά άψυχο. 
Αλλά εδώ θα είμαστε πιστεύω, να τα λέμε, άλλοτε συχνότερα, άλλοτε αραιότερα. 
Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να πάρει τον παλιό του χαρακτήρα και να έχει λιγότερες κακίες εδώ μέσα. Δεν εννοώ να μην έχει κόντρες, γιατί κι αυτές βοηθούν, αλλά λιγότερες κακίες.
Αυτά.

Να περνάμε καλά και να είμαστε ο εαυτός μας, σεβόμενοι πάντα εμας και τον απέναντί μας. Και να ζούμε, τη στιγμή, περισσοτερο εκεί έξω. 

Keep living, \"freeing\", learning, walking...:)

----------


## Alobar

... χμμ!... νομίζω ότι φοράμε πολλά ρούχα κι έχουμε αρχίσει να ασφυκτιούμε... ας αρχίσουμε να τα ξεφορτωνόμαστε λοιπόν... άλλωστε, σ\' αυτό τον κόσμο ήρθαμε γυμνοί... ;) ...

(... μ\' άρεσε...)

:)

----------


## narnia

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> Να περνάμε καλά και να είμαστε ο εαυτός μας, σεβόμενοι πάντα εμας και τον απέναντί μας. Και να ζούμε, τη στιγμή, περισσοτερο εκεί έξω. 
> 
> Keep living, \"freeing\", learning, walking...:)



Συμφωνώ πάντα.

Ναι, να ελευθερωθούμε.

Να πάψουμε να αναζητάμε και να γυρεύουμε. Να μάθουμε και να αποδεχόμαστε, να καλοσωρίζουμε μα και να αρνιόμαστε ό,τι μας χαλάει.

----------


## RainAndWind

Aνώνυμη,καλή σου μέρα.
Μεγάλη κουβέντα η απελευθέρωση.Να έχεις το νου σου πως αυτή δεν έρχεται ποτέ ολοκληρωτικά.Ήσουν κακοποιημένο παιδί,όπως κι εγώ.Τα κακοποιημένα παιδιά σέρνουν μπαγκάζια.Τα θέματα πάνε τόσο βαθιά και επηρεάζουν τόσο πολλούς τομείς της καθημερινότητας,που-προσωπική μου άποψη-απόλυτη απελευθέρωση δεν υπάρχει ποτέ.Εγώ τη λέξη απελευθέρωση την αντικαθιστώ-μονάχα για μένα-με τη λέξη εγρήγορση.Η εγρήγορση βοηθάει σε μεγάλο βαθμό στο να διακρίνουμε πότε τα μπαγκάζια επηρεάζουν,αλλά αυτό εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες πάντα.
Για παράδειγμα,εγώ περνάω αυτή τη φάση ζωής που διανύω στεναχώρια με τον αδερφό μου.Που βλέπω πως βασανίζεται από τα ίδια μπαγκάζια που μας κληροδότησαν άσχετοι γονείς.
Και πως παρόλο που γνωρίζω τα πώς και γιατί,αρνείται να δει,αρνείται να ψάξει γιατί αυτοτιμωρείται.Και πως όσο αρνείται,κάνει τους ανθρώπους γύρω του να βασανίζονται κι αυτοί.Και το σημαντικότερο,δεν είναι εκεί για τα παιδιά του.
Αυτή η απουσία του,η ανάγκη ελέγχου και ταυτόχρονα η έλλειψή ελέγχου θα σηματοδοτήσουν και για τα δικά του παιδιά τα δικά τους μπαγκάζια.Δε σταματάει ο κύκλος,σέρνουμε βαλίτσες,και το βάρος το κληρονομούν πάλι με τη σειρά τους άλλοι.Συγγνώμη κι από μένα αν τυχόν σε ρίχνω,ή άλλους.Παρολαυτά,με την εγρήγορση μπορείς να κρατάς το βλέμμα σου καθαρό,όταν πας προς το λάθος,το πισωγύρισμα,μπορείς να το διακρίνεις.Τι γίνεται όταν δεν το διακρίνεις;Ο αδερφός μου είπε μία κουβέντα που μου έδωσε την αφορμή να προσπαθήσω να του εξηγήσω,να του κάνει κάτι κλικ.\"να ελέγχει τα παιδιά του\".Ξέρεις τι έλαβα ως απάντηση όταν του επεσήμανα πως η ανάγκη \"ελέγχου\" των παιδιών του,δεν αντικαθιστά το γνήσιο και πραγματικό ενδιαφέρον,ούτε τα βοηθά σε κάτι αλλά αντίθετα τα βαραίνει και τα προβληματίζει;Πως είναι μια χαρά.
Θυμώνω ακόμη με τους γονείς μου,γιατί τα δικά τους σκατά που για να αισθάνονται καλύτερα με τη μιζέρια των εαυτών τους τα έριχναν στις πλάτες των παιδιών τους,τώρα θα βασανίσουν με τη σειρά τους άλλη γενιά.Και αντί τα παιδιά να αισθάνονται ασφαλή,αποδεκτά και αγαπημένα,με τη σειρά τους γίνονται πιόνια σε τριπάκια που δεν διάλεξαν και δε ρωτήθηκαν αν ήθελαν να μπουν-ποτέ δεν τα ρωτάμε τα παιδιά,τους αφαιρούμε την επιλογή,τα υποχρεώνουμε.
Και πάλι συγγνώμη κορίτσι μου αν σε προβλημάτισα,αλλά καταλαβαίνω και τον δικό σου αγώνα και τον αγώνα άλλων.Τον αγώνα όλων μας να είμαστε υπόλογοι για λάθη ξένα.
Δεν θα αφεθώ σε καμία απόγνωση,απλά προτιμώ να λέω στον εαυτό μου αλήθειες,όσο άβολες κι αν είναι αυτές.Χωρίς να κρύβω,για να μπορώ να βρίσκω τη χρυσή τομή ανάμεσα στην υπεραισιοδοξία και στην πραγματικότητα.:)

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Aνώνυμη,καλή σου μέρα.
> Μεγάλη κουβέντα η απελευθέρωση.Να έχεις το νου σου πως αυτή δεν έρχεται ποτέ ολοκληρωτικά.Ήσουν κακοποιημένο παιδί,όπως κι εγώ.Τα κακοποιημένα παιδιά σέρνουν μπαγκάζια.Τα θέματα πάνε τόσο βαθιά και επηρεάζουν τόσο πολλούς τομείς της καθημερινότητας,που-προσωπική μου άποψη-απόλυτη απελευθέρωση δεν υπάρχει ποτέ.Εγώ τη λέξη απελευθέρωση την αντικαθιστώ-μονάχα για μένα-με τη λέξη εγρήγορση.Η εγρήγορση βοηθάει σε μεγάλο βαθμό στο να διακρίνουμε πότε τα μπαγκάζια επηρεάζουν,αλλά αυτό εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες πάντα.
> Για παράδειγμα,εγώ περνάω αυτή τη φάση ζωής που διανύω στεναχώρια με τον αδερφό μου.Που βλέπω πως βασανίζεται από τα ίδια μπαγκάζια που μας κληροδότησαν άσχετοι γονείς.
> Και πως παρόλο που γνωρίζω τα πώς και γιατί,αρνείται να δει,αρνείται να ψάξει γιατί αυτοτιμωρείται.Και πως όσο αρνείται,κάνει τους ανθρώπους γύρω του να βασανίζονται κι αυτοί.Και το σημαντικότερο,δεν είναι εκεί για τα παιδιά του.
> Αυτή η απουσία του,η ανάγκη ελέγχου και ταυτόχρονα η έλλειψή ελέγχου θα σηματοδοτήσουν και για τα δικά του παιδιά τα δικά τους μπαγκάζια.Δε σταματάει ο κύκλος,σέρνουμε βαλίτσες,και το βάρος το κληρονομούν πάλι με τη σειρά τους άλλοι.Συγγνώμη κι από μένα αν τυχόν σε ρίχνω,ή άλλους.Παρολαυτά,με την εγρήγορση μπορείς να κρατάς το βλέμμα σου καθαρό,όταν πας προς το λάθος,το πισωγύρισμα,μπορείς να το διακρίνεις.Τι γίνεται όταν δεν το διακρίνεις;Ο αδερφός μου είπε μία κουβέντα που μου έδωσε την αφορμή να προσπαθήσω να του εξηγήσω,να του κάνει κάτι κλικ.\"να ελέγχει τα παιδιά του\".Ξέρεις τι έλαβα ως απάντηση όταν του επεσήμανα πως η ανάγκη \"ελέγχου\" των παιδιών του,δεν αντικαθιστά το γνήσιο και πραγματικό ενδιαφέρον,ούτε τα βοηθά σε κάτι αλλά αντίθετα τα βαραίνει και τα προβληματίζει;Πως είναι μια χαρά.
> Θυμώνω ακόμη με τους γονείς μου,γιατί τα δικά τους σκατά που για να αισθάνονται καλύτερα με τη μιζέρια των εαυτών τους τα έριχναν στις πλάτες των παιδιών τους,τώρα θα βασανίσουν με τη σειρά τους άλλη γενιά.Και αντί τα παιδιά να αισθάνονται ασφαλή,αποδεκτά και αγαπημένα,με τη σειρά τους γίνονται πιόνια σε τριπάκια που δεν διάλεξαν και δε ρωτήθηκαν αν ήθελαν να μπουν-ποτέ δεν τα ρωτάμε τα παιδιά,τους αφαιρούμε την επιλογή,τα υποχρεώνουμε.
> Και πάλι συγγνώμη κορίτσι μου αν σε προβλημάτισα,αλλά καταλαβαίνω και τον δικό σου αγώνα και τον αγώνα άλλων.Τον αγώνα όλων μας να είμαστε υπόλογοι για λάθη ξένα.
> Δεν θα αφεθώ σε καμία απόγνωση,απλά προτιμώ να λέω στον εαυτό μου αλήθειες,όσο άβολες κι αν είναι αυτές.Χωρίς να κρύβω,για να μπορώ να βρίσκω τη χρυσή τομή ανάμεσα στην υπεραισιοδοξία και στην πραγματικότητα.:)



Νομίζω η ρειν έχει δίκιο. Κατ\'αρχάς εγώ δεν νομίζω να είναι μόνο οι γονείς υπαίτιοι, έρευνες έχουν δείξει ότι σίγουρα είναι σημαντικοί αλλά το γενετικό κομμάτι παίζει εξίσου μεγάλο ρόλο. Αν οι γονείς ήταν τόσο πολύ σημαντικοί, τότε όλα τα παιδιά θα κατέλληγαν όλα το ίδιο η έστω σε μια παρόμοια κατάσταση. Κάτι τέτοιο δεν συμβαίνει, ίσα ίσα που βλέπουμε και αδέρφια που δεν έχουν καμία σχέση μεταξύ τους παρ όλο που μεγάλωσαν ακριβώς στο ίδιο περιβάλλον. Αν ένας γονιος έχει κάποια ψυχοπαθολογία τότε είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχει και το παιδί και αυτό το έχουν δείξει έρευνες από παιδιά που έχουν μεγαλώσει σε διαφορετικά περιβάλλοντα, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι τα γονίδια παίζουν και αυτά σημαντικό ρόλο μαζί με την \"τυχαιότητα\" όπως λένε νεες έρευνες (χαοτικοί μη-γραμμικοι παράγοντες στην ανάπτυξη όπως τους περιέγραψε η μεγάλη αναπτυξιακή πειραματική ψυχολόγος esther thelen). 



Σε κάθε περίπτωση, είτε μιλάμε για γονίδια είτε για πρώιμες εμπειρίες (+ την τυχαιότητα), συνήθως οι ψυχολογικές δομές που αποκτούνται \"αυτοματοποιούνται\" σε τέτοιο βαθμό, που πιστεύω ότι είναι αδύνατο να τις αποβάλει κάποιος έτσι απλά. Γιατί ουσιαστικά το άτομο σχεδόν θα ορίζεται πλεον από αυτές τις παραμέτρους και θα κινείται με γνώμονα αυτές. Αυτό που μπορεί σίγουρα να γίνει είναι η σταδιακή αλλαγή, η μετρίαση και η επανερμηνεία των ψυχολογικών δομών που έχει αποκτήσει το άτομο κατα την διάρκεια της ζωής του. Ίσως ρεαλιστικά να μην υπάρχει \"απελευθέρωση\" αλλά συμβιβασμός, αποδοχή και κατανόηση του εαυτού και την σχέση του με τους άλλους σε μια χ χρονική στιγμή.

----------


## RainAndWind

Έτσι.Εξάλλου,όσον αφορά την επιστημονική \"μοιρασιά\" ανάμεσα σε παράγοντες κληρονομικότητας και ανατροφής,δηλαδή γονεικών ή άλλων εξωγενών παραγόντων,άσχετων από βιολογικές εγγραφές και μνήμες,την έχω διαπιστώσει ιδίοις όμμασι.Η μητέρα μου πάσχει από διπολική και ocd,η μητέρα της είχε επίσης ocd,στην πολυπληθή τους οικογένεια αρκετά μέλη στην πορεία παρουσίασαν κατάθλιψη,αγχώδεις διαταραχές κλπ.Αυτό που παρατήρησα Petran όμως,είναι πως έπαιζε ρόλο καθοριστικό το φύλο,έχει να κάνει με το πρότυπο του γονέα του άλλου φύλου φαντάζομαι.Δηλαδή υπάρχουν διαφοροποιήσεις ανάλογα με το φύλο ακόμη και στην κληρονομικότητα.Κάπου πρέπει να είναι ισχυροποιημένος ο παράγοντας του φύλου εκεί,παίζει κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση, είτε μιλάμε για γονίδια είτε για πρώιμες εμπειρίες (+ την τυχαιότητα), συνήθως οι ψυχολογικές δομές που αποκτούνται \"αυτοματοποιούνται\" σε τέτοιο βαθμό, που πιστεύω ότι είναι αδύνατο να τις αποβάλει κάποιος έτσι απλά.


Απλα? Δεν νομιζω η προσπάθεια που γινεται μεσω της ψυχοθεραπευτικης προσεγγισης να ειναι μια απλη διαδικασια.Το τί θα αποβαλει, ποσο και πώς εχει την σημασια του. Κ εχει και την συμβολη του, και την σημασια του ως αποτελεσμα στην ζωη του καθενος που προσπαθει να κανει τις αλλαγες που νιωθει οτι πρεπει να κανει.





> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Γιατί ουσιαστικά το άτομο σχεδόν θα ορίζεται πλεον από αυτές τις παραμέτρους και θα κινείται με γνώμονα αυτές. Αυτό που μπορεί σίγουρα να γίνει είναι η σταδιακή αλλαγή, η μετρίαση και η επανερμηνεία των ψυχολογικών δομών που έχει αποκτήσει το άτομο κατα την διάρκεια της ζωής του. Ίσως ρεαλιστικά να μην υπάρχει \"απελευθέρωση\" αλλά συμβιβασμός, αποδοχή και κατανόηση του εαυτού και την σχέση του με τους άλλους σε μια χ χρονική στιγμή.


Το αν μπορει να γινει η σταδιακη αλλαγη που αναφερεις, το αν μπορει να αποδεχτει καποιος τον εαυτο του γι αυτο που ειναι, το αν μπορει να τον καταννοησει, προσωπικα θεωρω πώς ειναι η ιδια η απελευθερωση. Αλλα, ειτε εγω το ονομασω απελευθερωση, ειτε καποιος τριτος καπως αλλιως, ετσι κ αλλιως αυτες ειναι σπουδαιες κατακτησεις. Υπαρχουν παρα παρα πολλοι που δεν παιρνουμε χαμπαρι το μεγαλειο της καταννοησης του ιδιου του εαυτου μας, κ οτι αυτο διαρκει μια ζωη. Μερα με τη μερα.

Κ μακαρι καθε ψυχοθεραπευτικη - και οχι μονο- προσπαθεια να φερει αυτα τα δωρα σε καθε θεραπευομενο.

----------


## RainAndWind

Είναι όντως μια πολύ σημαντική διαδικασία Sofia μου!Και εξόχως απαραίτητη για όλους.Μακάρι να κάναμε την ενασχόληση με την ψυχολογία όχι μόνο ένα \"εξ ανάγκης φερόμενο αποτέλεσμα\"αλλά να την βλέπαμε κάποτε ως κομμάτι της αυτογνωσίας,μας απασχολούν δε μας απασχολούν ζητήματα σημαντικά ψυχικής υγείας.

Πόσο σπουδαίο θα ήταν να μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε αυτή την επιλογή της γνώσης πχ απαραίτητη για το μεγάλωμα των παιδιών μας;Για τις διαπροσωπικές μας σχέσεις,για τους αγώνες μας τους άλλους,τους κοινωνικούς;Ένας σχετικά υποβαθμισμένος τομέας,η κοινωνική ψυχολογία,εάν του δίναμε περισσότερη σημασία,θα ήμασταν ικανοί να πράξουμε τόσο διαφορετικά σε επιλογές που αφορούν το σώμα της κοινωνίας,που μέρος της είναι το άτομο.Τι σημαντικό που θα ήταν να μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε τη γνώση σύμφυτη με την εξέλιξη,να το θεωρούσαμε εκ των ουκ άνευ,χωρίς τη συνδρομή προβλημάτων που να μας ωθήσουν να εκτιμήσουμε την αξία της ψυχολογίας...:)

----------


## weird

Γλυκιά μου Ανώνυμη,
όταν αρρώστησα συνέβη κάτι τρομερό που δεν μπορούσα να βάλω σε λόγια.
Ένοιωθα μια αποδιοργάνωση. Ήταν σαν οι μέχρι τότε δομές μου να κατέρρεαν κι εγώ να έμενα μετέωρη στο κενό. 
Όλα έγιναν ξαφνικά, σε ένα κλικ του δευτερολέπτου.
Άρχισα να νοιώθω κοντά στο εσωτερικό χάος και την τρέλα και όλη η ζωή μου άλλαξε δραματικά από την μια στιγμή στην άλλη.
Το τι έχω περάσει, το έχω γράψει κατά καιρούς εδώ στο φόρουμ και δεν έχει σημασία να το αναφέρω πάλι.
Εκεί που θέλω όμως να σταθώ είναι σε αυτό που ένοιωσα.
Η δυσκολία μου με διέλυσε. Με πήγε στο μηδέν. Σαν να διαλύθηκαν όλα, να έσπασαν, μαζί και η ταυτότητά μου. Όμως, κάθε όψη, έχει και την ανάποδή της...
Από εκείνο το μηδέν όλα ξεκίνησαν πάλι...
Έγινα εύπλαστη. Ρουφούσα ερεθίσματα με έναν πρωτόγνωρο για μένα τρόπο. Μπορούσα να ανασχηματιστώ με μια δεκτικότητα μικρού παιδιού, παρά την βιολογική ηλικία μου.
Δεν ξέρω πώς έχουν βιώσει οι άλλοι την ψυχολογική του κρίση, εγώ πάντως την βίωσα σαν ένα γκρέμισμα και μια αναστήλωση μετά..Ένοιωσα να ξαναγεννιέμαι και πραγματικά είναι ένα ανεπανάληπτο συναίσθημα που πιστεύω μόνο να βιωθεί μπορεί κι όχι να μεταδοθεί. 
Φυσικά και το πλήρες, το τέλειο, ποτέ δεν είναι εφικτά. Όμως οι βλάβες που έχουμε υποστεί, διορθώνονται. Η ελευθερία δεν είναι κάτι άπιαστο, κι αυτό το αποδεικνύουν άνθρωποι που παρά τα τραύματά τους ήταν εξαίσια δημιουργικοί και συμπαγείς, μετά από σκληρή δουλειά με τον εαυτό τους. 
Σου έχω μιλήσει, ως καλή μου φίλη που είσαι, για την ιδιαίτερη σχέση μου με τα βιβλία.
Έτσι λοιπόν, κάποια στιγμή, έπεσε στα χέρια μου το εξής κείμενο :
\"Στην πορεία μιας βαθιάς ψυχολογικής κρίσης, προκαλείται μια αντίδραση στρες μεγάλης διάρκειας, μέσω της οποίας αποσταθεροποιούνται οι εγκατεστημένες μέσα στο μυαλό διασυνδέσεις. Μια τέτοια κρίση, είναι δυνατόν να αποτελέσει ευκαιρία απαλλαγής από παλιά χαραγμένα πρότυπα που διέπουν τη σκέψη και το συναίσθημα. Μπορεί όμως πολύ εύκολα να αποτελέσει και κίνδυνο για την εσωτερική τάξη ενός ανθρώπου στο σύνολό της. Αν ένας άνθρωπος δεν προλάβει ή δεν κατορθώσει να αναμορφώσει τα νευρωνικά κυκλώματα τα οποία ορίζουν τον μέχρι τώρα τρόπο σκέψης, αίσθησης και συμπεριφοράς του, τότε αυτή η διαδικασία αποσταθεροποίησης αποβαίνει επικίνδυνη για την ζωή του.\"
Μπορείς να φανταστείς την έκπληξή μου του να βλέπω επιστημονικά γραμμένα όσα είχα αισθανθεί. 
Έτσι ακριβώς ένοιωθα... αποσταθεροποιημένη και στο χείλος του γκρεμού.
Μα αν δεν γίνουμε πρώτα στάχτη πώς θα αναγεννηθούμε?

Το γραπτό σου αποπνέει δύναμη και ελπίδα. 
Συνέχισε την καλή δουλειά, συνέχισε να παλεύεις για τον Ήλιο της ελευθερίας. ( που για όλους ανεξαιρέτως, καίει το άγγιγμά του και που ποτέ δεν κατακτάται ολοκληρωτικά μα... το αποτέλεσμα δεν είναι πάντα το πιο σημαντικό.. )

:))

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Γλυκιά μου Ανώνυμη,
> όταν αρρώστησα συνέβη κάτι τρομερό που δεν μπορούσα να βάλω σε λόγια.
> Ένοιωθα μια αποδιοργάνωση. Ήταν σαν οι μέχρι τότε δομές μου να κατέρρεαν κι εγώ να έμενα μετέωρη στο κενό. 
> Όλα έγιναν ξαφνικά, σε ένα κλικ του δευτερολέπτου.
> Άρχισα να νοιώθω κοντά στο εσωτερικό χάος και την τρέλα και όλη η ζωή μου άλλαξε δραματικά από την μια στιγμή στην άλλη.
> Το τι έχω περάσει, το έχω γράψει κατά καιρούς εδώ στο φόρουμ και δεν έχει σημασία να το αναφέρω πάλι.
> Εκεί που θέλω όμως να σταθώ είναι σε αυτό που ένοιωσα.
> Η δυσκολία μου με διέλυσε. Με πήγε στο μηδέν. Σαν να διαλύθηκαν όλα, να έσπασαν, μαζί και η ταυτότητά μου. Όμως, κάθε όψη, έχει και την ανάποδή της...
> ...



Nice post. Ναι μπορεί να υπάρξουν τέτοια \"κατακλυσμικά\" γεγονότα. Όταν τα χαρακτηριστικά ενώς γεγονότος είναι πολύ διαφορετικά από τα χαρακτηριστικά του \"μοντέλου του κόσμου\" που έχει κάποιος στο μυαλό του (π.χ κάποιος έχει την πεποίθηση ότι δεν θα πάθω τίποτα ποτέ και ξαφνικά πέφτει θύμα ένοπλης ληστείας) και έχουν μεγάλη απόκλιση μεταξύ τους, τότε μπορεί να δημιουργηθούν τεράστιες ποσότητες στρες. Τότε συνήθως υπάρχουν δύο επιλογές. Είτε να υπάρξει \"συναισθηματική επεξεργασία\" του περιστατικού στην οποία το άτομο προσπαθεί να συμβιβαστεί με το γεγονός αλλάζωντας δραστικά το μέχρι τότε \"μοντέλο του κόσμου\" που είχε στο μυαλό του, είτε καταστέλει το γεγονός για χάρη ακαιρεότητας του \"μοντέλου\" του μυαλού του. Στον πρώτο τρόπο που είναι και ο ποιο \"υγειής\" το άτομο νιώθει ότι ξεκινάει από το μηδέν (παρόμοιες ήταν οι αναφορές αρκετών ατόμων που ήταν παρόντες στους δίδυμους πύργους) και ξανα-φτιάχνει σιγά σιγά τον \"κόσμο\" του από την αρχή. Στον δεύτερο, το περιστατικό \"καταστέλεται\" όμως αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι παύει να υπάρχει. Σε πολύ ακραίες περιπτώσεις το άτομο μπορεί να παρουσιάσει κάποια διασχιστική διαταραχή όπως ψυχογενή αμνησία (στην οποία το μνημονικό ίχνος του γεγονότος δεν παρουσιάζεται στην συνείδηδη), η και διασχιστική διαταραχη προσωπικότητας η \"φούγκας\" (στην δεύτερη το άτομο ζει...δύο ζωές...μια που το γεγονός υπάρχει και μια που δεν κάτι που ενέμπνευσε και τον david lynch στα έργα του lost highway και mulholland drive). Σε ποιο συχνές και μικρότερης έντασης καταστάσεις, το ποιο σύνηθες πρόβλημα (που συμβαίνει λόγω \"καταστολής\" η \"αναστολής\" του περιστατικού) είναι η λεγόμενη \"μετα-τραυματική διαταραχή στρες\" στην οποία το άτομο είναι μονίμος αγχωμένο ενώ σε καταστάσεις/ερεθίσματα που \"ξυπνάνε\" το περιστατικό, το άτομο βομβαρδίζεται από ολο-ζώντανες εικόνες του γεγονότος. Επειδή λόγω της \"καταστολής\" αυτές οι μνήμες δεν γίνονται ποτέ μέρος της μακρο-πρόθεσμης μνήμης, δεν παρουσιάζουν και την \"φθωρά\" και \"παρεμβολή\" που παρουσιάζουν οι υπόλοιπες μνήμες λόγω αλληλεπίδρασης με άλλες μνήμες. Δηλαδή αυτό το περιστατικό θα λέγαμε ότι δεν γίνεται μέρος της \"μνημονικής θάλασσας\" αλλά παραμένουν σαν \"ανέπαφα νησάκια\" στην θάλασσα που θυμίζουν συνέχεια στο άτομο την καταστροφή που υπέστει. Φυσικά ο τρόπος θεραπείας είναι η αποδοχή του γεγονότος ώστε αυτή η θάλασσα να σκεπάσει αυτά τα \"απειλητικά βραχώδη νησιά\".


Είναι πολύ σημαντική λοιπόν η αντίδραση και το \"coping-style\" του κάθε ατόμου σε τέτοια σημαντικά γεγονότα. Η θεραπεία φυσικά δεν μπορεί να προκαλέσει τέτοια δυνατά γεγονότα (θα ήταν αντιδεολογικό!) αν και στην αρχαία ελλάδα τα εφάρμοζαν με...αμφιλεγόμενα αποτελέσματα...(ο γνωστός...\"λάκος με τα φίδια...\") ωστόσο είναι πολύ σημαντικό η θεραπεία να είναι και βιωματική ώστε το άτομο να \"αισθάνεται την κατάσταση\" και όχι μόνο να την \"καταλαβαίνει\". Η ίδια η εμπειρία μπορεί να αποβεί πολύ δυνατή όπως το βίωσες και εσύ.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Έτσι.Εξάλλου,όσον αφορά την επιστημονική \"μοιρασιά\" ανάμεσα σε παράγοντες κληρονομικότητας και ανατροφής,δηλαδή γονεικών ή άλλων εξωγενών παραγόντων,άσχετων από βιολογικές εγγραφές και μνήμες,την έχω διαπιστώσει ιδίοις όμμασι.Η μητέρα μου πάσχει από διπολική και ocd,η μητέρα της είχε επίσης ocd,στην πολυπληθή τους οικογένεια αρκετά μέλη στην πορεία παρουσίασαν κατάθλιψη,αγχώδεις διαταραχές κλπ.Αυτό που παρατήρησα Petran όμως,είναι πως έπαιζε ρόλο καθοριστικό το φύλο,έχει να κάνει με το πρότυπο του γονέα του άλλου φύλου φαντάζομαι.Δηλαδή υπάρχουν διαφοροποιήσεις ανάλογα με το φύλο ακόμη και στην κληρονομικότητα.Κάπου πρέπει να είναι ισχυροποιημένος ο παράγοντας του φύλου εκεί,παίζει κάτι τέτοιο;




Κοίτα, large-scale έρευνες έχουν δείξει ότι οι παράγοντες του φύλου η της σειράς γεννήσεως(των παιδιών) από μόνοι τους δεν παίζουν μεγάλο ρόλο, αλλά όταν συ-σχετίζεις αυτούς τους παράγοντες με άλλους τότε υπάρχει κάποια σημαντικότητα. Π.χ. η κατάθλιψη είναι πολύ ποιο συχνή στις γυναίκες. Αυτό ίσως να συμβαίνει όχι απαραίτητα επειδή το βιολογικό υπόστρομα της κατάθλιψης είναι ποιο ευαίσθητο στις γυναίκες (αλλα ίσως και να είναι λίγο), αλλά επειδή το \"σύστημα\" (κλισέ λέξη λολ) θέλει τις γυναίκες συνήθως να είναι ποιο \"συναισθηματικές\" γενικά, οπότε αυτό το στερεότυπο (που μαθαίνουμε και αυτοματοποιούμε από μικρή ηλικία) σε συνεργασία με ένα ποιο ευαίσθητο στρες υπόστρομα (γενικά) ίσως να τείνει να δημιουργεί στις γυναίκες \"Χρόνια θλίψη\" ενώ ένα ποιο ευαίσθητο στρες υπόστρομα στους άντρες ίσως να τους κάνει ποιο επιθετικούς η εγκληματικούς (αφού το στερεοτυπο θέλει τους άντρες λιγότερο θλιμμένους και περισσότερο οργισμένους). Αυτά τα στερεότυπα και τρόποι συμπεριφοράς δεν αποκτούνται απαραίτητα από τους γονείς αλλά από το περιβάλλον γενικά. Η σχέση με τους γονείς φαίνεται να είναι ποιο σημαντική τα πρώτα 5-6 χρόνια με την \"κρίσιμη περίοδο\" του Bowlby στην οποία ανάλογα του δεσμού του ατόμου με τους γονείς είναι ποιο \"ήσυχο\" η \"νευρικό/αγχωτικό\" κλπ. μετά τα 6 χρόνια αρχίζει προοδευτικά και παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο το ευρύτερο περιβαλλον του παιδιού, κυρίως οι \"οριζόντιες κοινωνικές συναναστροφές\" στο σχολείο κλπ. (συμπεριφορά στο peer group και peer pressure). Τέτοια στερεότυπα, στάσεις και τρόποι συμπεριφοράς επηρεάζονται και διαμορφώνονται πάρα πολύ (κυρίως) από εκεί. 



Όπως πολύ σωστά είπες η γνώση της ψυχολογίας γενικά (πιστεύω) κυρίως της κοινωνικής όπως είπες (διαμόρφωση του εαυτού, στάσεις, αποδόσεις,συναισθηματική επεξεργασία, κίνητρα, διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις, κοινωνική επιρροή κλπ.) αλλά εγώ θα έλεγα και της αναπτυξιακής, ακόμα και της γνωστικής (βοηθάει να ξέρεις π.χ. για την επιλεκτικότητα της προσοχής, για την γλώσσα, για την αντίληψη και για την μνήμη πιστεύω) βοηθάει γενικά στην καθημερινότητα και στο πως αντιλαμβάνεται κάποιος τα πράγματα γενικά. Κατ εμέ είναι λίγο απογοητευτικό το τι πλασάρεται ως \"ψυχολογία\" έξω (pop-psychology η psycho-babble) σε σχέση με την επιστημονική ψυχολογία που διδάσκεται στο πανεπιστήμιο. Η διαφορά μπορεί να είναι τόσο μεγάλη, όσο μεταξύ της αστρολογίας με την αστροφυσική. Πρόσφατα πήγα στο public και απογοητεύτικα από το \"trash\" που βρήκα κάτω από το \"ψυχολογία\" λολ. Μιλάμε για την πλειονότητα των βιβλίων.


Βέβαια αν και βοηθάει να γνωρίζεις για το πως λειτουργεί το ανθρώπινο μυαλό, αυτό δεν είναι και εγγύηση αλλαγής. Σε καμια περίπτωση! 



Τα στοιχεία έρχονται πάλι μέσα από τις ίδιες τις έρευνες της (επιστημονικής) ψυχολογίας. Είναι διαφορετική η συνειδητή, ρητή, αργή, flexible γνώση (Αυτό που ονομάζει ο κοινωνικός-γνωστικός ψυχολόγος Lieberman “σύστημα-C”, κάτι που τοπογραφείται στην \"σημασιολογική μνήμη\" η μνήμη για το “Τι”, π.χ. Το λονδίνο ανήκει στην αγγλία) από τους ασυνείδητες η/και άρρητες, ¨γρήγορες”, inflexible “συνήθειες”/αυτοματισμούς (Αυτό που ονομάζει ο Lieberman “σύστημα-Χ”, που τοπογραφείται στην “διαδικαστική μνήμη” η μνήμη για το “Πως”. π.χ. Οδήγηση αυτοκινήτου). Οι πρώτες αποκτούνται άμεσα και μπορούν να αλλάξουν εύκολα και δυναμικά σε συνάρτηση σε με τις εισροές ενώ οι δεύτερες αποκτούνται ποιο σταδιακά και απαξ και “μαθευτούν” είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να ξε-χαστούν. Οι ίδιοι μηχανισμοί λοιπόν που μας κάνουν μάλλον “εξπερ” σε ένα βιντεο-παιχνίδι ίσως να μας κάνουν “εξπερ” και στο πως να παθαίνουμε πανικούς η γενικότερα να αποκτούμε χαρακτηριστικά που διαμορφώνουν τον χαρακτήρα μας (αυτό που λέμε προσωπικότητα δεν είναι κάτι μοναδικό και ενωτικό αλλά μάλλον η διάσπαρτη συλλογή κάποιων “συναισθηματικών και συμπεριφορικών συνηθειών” όπως αυτές διαμορφώθηκαν κατα την ανάπτυξη του ατόμου). 



Το συγκεκριμένο φαινόμενο μάλλον αντικατοπτρίζεται σε πολλές διαφορετικές έρευνες όπως στην διαφορά μεταξύ “στάσεων” και “πράξεων” που βρίσκονται πολύ συχνά στον γενικό πληθυσμό. Π.χ. Σε μια έρευνα που έγινε την δεκαετία του 60 στις κλασικά οπισθοδρομικές νότιες ηνωμένες πολιτείες, πολλοί ένοικοι ξενοδοχειών απάντησαν σε ερωτηματολόγιο ότι δεν θα δεχόντουσαν με “την καμία” αλλοδαπούς. Όταν όμως ο ίδιος ο ερευνητής έστειλε τους αλλοδαπούς στα συγκεκριμένα ξενοδοχεία, τότε η συντριπτική πλειονότητα που απάντησε “όχι” τους δέχθηκε! Υποτίθεται ότι ενώ η γνώση τους τροφοδοτούσε μια “εναντίον” άποψη (π.χ με προτάσεις τύπου “οι αλλοδαποί” είναι “κακοί” μπλα μπλα) η συνήθεια του να μην αφήνουν τον πελάτη να φύγει επικράτησε. Σε μια παρόμοια έρευνα που ξανα-έγραψα πρόσφατα, τα ίδια τα άτομα (συνήθως ακαδημαικοί) που υποστήριζαν ρητά ότι είναι εναντίον κάθε ρατσισμού, είχαν πολύ ποιο γρήγορους χρόνους αντίδρασης όταν λέξεις όπως “gun”, “kill” κλπ συνοδεύονταν από εικόνες μαύρων σε σχέση με εικόνες λευκών. Επίσης φοιτητές απάντησαν σε ερωτηματολόγια ότι δεν θα δεχόντουσαν “με την καμία” να φορέσουν ένα διαφημιστικό κουστούμι “μπανάνας”¨που να λεει “eat at joe\'s” και μάλιστα υποστήριξαν ότι κανένας άλλος φοιτητής δεν θα το έκανε (πράγμα που δείχνει το “consensus attribution bias”, μια συχνή προκατάληψη στην οποία είμαστε σίγουροι ότι η άποψη μας είναι κοινή στην πλειονότητα του πληθυσμού). Όταν όμως ζητήθηκε να φορέσουν το κουστούμι μια ανάλογη συντριπτική πλειονότητα φοιτητών το φόρεσε! Τέτοιες έρευνες (και πολλές ακόμα) βέβαια θέτουν υπο αμφισβήτηση το πόσο αντικειμενικά είναι τα ερωτηματολόγια που σαν στόχο έχουν την διερεύνηση των “στάσεων” (που χρησιμοποιούνται αρκετά συχνά σε εφαρμοσμένους τομείς της ψυχολογίας όπως στην σχολική ψυχολογία και στην οργανωσιακή/εργασιακή ψυχολογία αλλά φυσικά και σε όλες σχεδόν τις κοινωνικές επιστήμες). Γι\'αυτό και είναι ποιο θεμιτό τα ερωτηματολόγια να ρωτάνε και το κατα πόσο θα “πράττονται” αυτά που υποστηρίζονται σε συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις και να μην ρωτάνε γενικά για στάσεις. 


Τα συγκεκριμένα ευρήματα έχουν πολύ σημαντική σημασία και στην κλινική πλευρά της ψυχολογίας, ενώ επαναφέρουν και επαναπροσδιορίζουν και κάποιες ψυχοδυναμικές απόψεις, όπως του ασυνείδητου. (υπό διαφορετικό, ποιο συγκεκριμένο φως βέβαια). Η προσοχή των ατόμων με γενικευμένο άγχος “αποτραβιέται” πολύ ποιο δύσκολα από λέξεις καταστροφικού περιεχομένου σε σχέση με λέξεις ουδέτερου η θετικού νοήματος (όπως μετρήθηκε με τον χρόνο αντίδρασης) παρ όλο που οι ίδιοι δήλωσαν ότι είχαν βελτιωθεί από την θεραπεία. Το ίσιο συνέβει και στην “συναισθηματική” εκδοχή της δοκιμασίας “stroop” στην οποία τα άτομα πρέπει να λένε το χρώμα αλλά όχι το περιεχόμενο της λέξης. Οι χρόνοι ανάγνωσης είναι πολύ ποιο αργοί όταν ο περιεχόμενο των λέξεων είναι καταστροφικό και ο αναγνώστης πάσχει από κάποια διαταραχή άγχους. Σε “αμφίσημες” προτάσεις όπως “Μary\'s groath increased” τα αγχωτικά άτομα ήταν ποιο πιθανό να επιλέξουν μια ερμηνεία που είχε σχέση με τον καρκίνο σε σχέση με την ανάπτυξη.Επίσης ένας τέτοιος μηχανισμός μπορεί να αποτελέσει την βάση για αυτό που λέγανε “εσωτερικές συγκρούσεις”. Είναι πολύ σημαντικό λοιπόν να μην αλλάζει μόνο η “γνώση” αλλά και οι “συνηθειες/αυτοματισμοί” του προβλήματος. Αν και τα δύο συστήματα αλληλεπιδρούνε και το “γνωστικό” μπορεί να τροποποιήσει το “διαδικαστικό” (και το αντίθετο), είναι επίσης σημαντικό να τροποποιηθεί το διαδικαστικό σύστημα ξεχωριστά. Και αυτό γίνεται όπως έγραψα και πριν κυρίως μέσω μέσω βιωμάτων. Πολλές φορές το άτομο αν και “καταλαβαίνει” κάτι λογικά, δεν μπορεί να το αλλάξει εύκολα, π.χ. Όπως στους χρόνιους πανικούς η στην κατάθλιψη. Στο γνωστικό κομμάτι της Γ-Σ θεραπείας μπορεί να γίνει πολύ σημαντική δουλειά, όμως πολλές φορές χρειάζονται “συμπεριφορικά πειράματα” για να κατανοηθεί κάτι στο “πετσί” του. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι σε πολύ ριζωμένα προβλήματα πιο βιωματικές θεραπείες (όπως η θεραπεία “ρόλων” που μπορούμε να βρούμε στην gestalt η στην γνωστική θεραπεία σχημάτων) μπορεί να έχουν καλά αποτελέσματα. Οπότε η έμμεση γνώση όπως και η άμεση εμπειρία είναι εξίσου σημαντικές. Οπότε εγώ γνωρίζω λογικά ότι η Anwnimi είναι μια γοητευτική γυναίκα, αλλά όταν βλέπω το ποστ της μου έρχονται αυτόματα εικόνες ενώς στρατηγού. Just kidding Anwnimi!

----------


## keep_walking

> Οπότε η έμμεση γνώση όπως και η άμεση εμπειρία είναι εξίσου σημαντικές. Οπότε εγώ γνωρίζω λογικά ότι η Anwnimi είναι μια γοητευτική γυναίκα, αλλά όταν βλέπω το ποστ της μου έρχονται αυτόματα εικόνες ενώς στρατηγού. Just kidding Anwnimi!


Χμ χωρις να ειμαι ψυχολογος βλεπω εδω να εχει μεινει ενα \"παλιο\" ψυχολογικο τραυμα που δεν εχει επουλωθει:)

Περα απο την πλακα ομως εχω κανει δυο συνεδριες...στην πρωτη δεν αισθανομουν καλα μετα...γιατι αλλα ηθελα να πω και αλλα βγαιναν...στην δευτερη ηταν σαφως καλυτερα και βλεπουμε για την τριτη.
Ωραια ειναι...αν και δεν μου αρεσει να μιλαω για την παρτη μου ολη την ωρα και σαφως με πιεζει το οικονομικο γιατι υπαρχει μια αβεβαιοτητα αυτη την στιγμη στα επαγγελματικα μου.
Προχωροντας και βλεποντας.
Μου αρεσε το post σου ανωνυμη...αν και απελευθερωση μπορεις να πετυχεις με πολλους τροπους...εννοω ανθρωπινη επαφη με συνανθρωπο...ξερετε οταν λες σημερα ηταν διαφορετικα αυτη η παρεα για καφε...αισθανομαι αλλος ανθρωπος...οταν λες ναι δεν ηταν μια απο τα ιδια.
Το ατου της ψυχοθεραπειας ειναι οτι μπορεις να πεις οτι θες ποιο ελευθερα,πραγματα που δεν θα πεις σε αλλον.
Δεν πιανεις την απολυτη ελευθερια στο τι λες φυσικα που ειναι ουτοπικο αλλα σε κανει και αισθανεσαι ωραια.

----------


## anwnimi

Σας ευχαριστώ που πάλι μπήκατε στον κόπο να μου απαντήσετε:)

Αλ και narnia, σας ευχαριστώ για τα τόσο γλυκά και αισιόδοξα λόγια σας!

Ρέιν μου, ναι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση κανείς να απελευθερωθεί ολοκληρωτικά από ότι τον βαραίνει ή απλά τον ενοχλεί. Ειδικά όταν οι αιτίες που συνέβαλαν στην διαμόρφωση όλων αυτών είναι βαθιές. Και το όπλο όπως σωστά γράφεις είναι η εγρήγορση, να μπορείς να τεστάρεις τον εαυτό σου, (χωρίς εμμονή βέβαια γιατί πέρασα και ένα φεγγάρι και λίγο από αυτό), να σε προβληματίζεις δηλαδή ο/η ίδιος/α με τα ερωτήματα που σου θέτεις. Να μη μένεις σε παγιωμένες αντιλήψεις γύρω από εσένα, τις σχέσεις σου, το περιβάλλον σου, αντιλήψεις που ναι μεν σε κάνουν να νιώθεις ψεύτικα ασφαλής μέσα στην ανασφάλειά σου, αλλά σε αφήνουν πίσω. Και ουσιαστικά δε σε προκαλούν να μάθεις. Ακόμα και να απολαύσεις περισσότερες στιγμές ευτυχίας.
Κατάλαβα καλή μου ότι ήθελες να με προσγειώσεις, ότι δεν είναι τόσο εύκολα αυτά να τα πράξεις όσο το να τα περιγράφεις. Και το ξέρω. Πίστεψέ με δεν ήμουν ποτέ τόσο αισιόδοξη, και για άλλά θέματα στη ζωή μου. Περνάω μετά από πολλά χρόνια μια περίοδο ίσως αν θες υπερ-αισιοδοξίας και ανεμελιάς, αλλά νομίζω ότι το έχω ανάγκη, μετά από όσα πέρασα τόσα χρόνια. Είναι σαν να έχω κάνει μια στάση και για πρώτη φορά να μου λέω: βλέπεις ότι καταφέρνεις πράγματα; Θα το πίστευες τότε που ξεκινούσες; Κάτσε λοιπόν και γιόρτασέ το. Μη σκέφτεσαι συνέχεια αν θα κρατήσει, αν θα είναι έτσι από εδώ και πέρα, άπλά ζήσε τη στιγμή αυτής της μικρής ευτυχίας. Μπορεί και να περάσει γρήγορα, να έρθουν περισσότερες φουρτούνες από πριν, να έρθεις με περισσότερα αντιμέτωπη, ε και; Ποτέ δε θα το ξέρεις, αν δεν έρθει εκείνη η στιγμή. Απόλαυσέ το για λίγο ή για περισσότερο. Κι ας είναι και λίγο άνθρακας ο θησαυρός, δεν πειράζει, πάρε δυνάμεις για μετά. 
Είναι σαν να το έχω ανάγκη, να ξεκουραστώ, αν με καταλαβαίνεις.
Βέβαια είμαι και λίγο των άκρων, ή θα είμαι μέσα στην ανάλυση και τον προβληματισμό και στη δοτικότητα ή μεσα στην υπεραισιοδοξία και του feel the moment. Όχι πως τώρα δεν προβληματίζομαι αλλά είναι διαφορετικής απόχρωσης.

Weird μου, ένιωσα το κείμενό σου, λέξη προς λέξη, να με αγγίζει:) 
Την υπογραφή μου δεν την είχα επιλέξει τότε τυχαία, όταν αισθανόμουν ότι γίνομαι ολοκληρωτικά μια στάχτη και ο παλιός, \"ανέμελος\", \"κοινωνικός\" εαυτός μου είχε καεί. Άλλωστε το έργο το είχα ξαναδεί, την πρώτη φορά το ξεπέρασα τελείως μόνη μου. Αλλά όσο κι αν θρηνούσα για αυτά που για πάντα έχανα κι εμένα μαζί, είχα αφεθει τόσο σε αυτή την στάχτη, σαν να μη με ένοιαζε πια για αυτό που έβλεπα να καίγεται, εμένα την ίδια. Σαν να ήθελα τελικα να καεί. Να μην είχα πια το κουράγιο και τη θέληση να κρατήσω αυτό το επιφανειακά χαρούμενο πρόσωπό μου. Γιατί τελικά αυτή η ανεμελιά, αυτή η ωραία εικόνα, δεν ήταν αληθινή, ήταν επειδή έτσι ήταν όλοι, έτσι έπρεπε να είμαι με βάση αυτά που είχα. Λες και πάει με μαθηματική εξίσωση η συνταγή της \"ευτυχίας\", ότι αφού έχεις αυτό+αυτό+εκείνο+το άλλο=θα πρέπει να αισθάνεσαι έτσι και αν όχι δεν είσαι νορμάλ, ΄ξεφεύγεις επικίνδυνα!
Αλλά έτσι έμαθα να λειτουργώ και σε αυτό. Στην επίδειξη μιας νορμάλ εικόνας.

Κι έτσι αφέθηκα να βουλιάζω και μέσα σε αυτό τη βύθιση, το παράδοξο ήταν ότι ένιωθα για πρώτη φορά μια παράξενη ελευθερία... Κι όταν είδα ότι όσο πάει και βουλιάζω, βουλιάζω, φτάνω στον πάτο, στο απόλυτο μηδέν όπως γράφεις, και από αυτή τη στάχτη στερεύουν και οι πιο λιγοστές φλόγες, άρχισα δειλά δειλά να κινητοποιούμαι. Κι εκεί ήταν που είπα θα δοκιμάσω να βγω στην επιφάνεια αλλά τώρα για πρώτη φορά θα το κάνω διαφορετικά. Όχι πηγαινοντας κόντρα σε μένα, όπως πάντα για να είμαι όπως πρέπει να είμαι, αλλά εντελώς διαφορετικά. Όπως αντέχω να είμαι, όπως έχω ανάγκη να είμαι εγώ. Ψάχοντας τα πως και τα γιατί, έχοντας μια αποδοχή για ότι πέρασα που δεν την είχα ποτέ ουσιαστικά όσο την είχα ανάγκη από κανέναν δικό μου, αλλά και για πρώτη φορά, προσπαθώντας να με αλλάξω, ώστε να μην επαναλαμβάνω λάθη των γονιών μου...που παραδόξως ήμουν πεπεισμένη απόλυτα πως ούτε αναπαράγω, το αντίθετο μάλιστα. Κι όμως! Πόσο έξω είχα πέσει, τόσα και τόσα χρόνια.

Και ποιος ξέρει πόσα έχω ακόμα να μάθω; Αλλά ένα μικρό πάρτυ δεν βλάπτει, να ξεκουραστούμε, να πάρουμε δυνάμεις:)

Μου άρεσε και η στροφή της συζήτησης σε ένα ευρυτερο προβληματισμό περί ανάγκης κοινωνικής ψυχολογίας. Ο κόσμος στον οποίο θα ζούσαμε θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερος, πραγματικά... Δε θα βαδίζαμε στα χαμένα, στη μάζα, στο κυνήγι μαγισσών που μας επιβάλλουν όλοι και απο παντού. Που αν δεν είμαστε σε εγρήγορση, είδηση δεν πέρνουμε. Κι ίσως δε θα χρειαζόμασταν να βιώσουμε ένα τόσο επώδυνο ψυχολογικό τραύμα, για τον καθένα διαφορετικό, για να σκεφτούμε αλλιώτικα... Εγώ τουλάχιστον ζούσα στη δική μου γυάλα κοινωνικά επιβεβλημένης \"ευτυχίας\" πριν τις φοβίες.


Petran, από ότι κι αν προέρχονται όλα αυτά που ο καθένας κουβαλάει, είτε είναι πρώιμα βιώματα, είτε γονίδια είτε ο παράγοντας της τυχαιότητας αυτών των επιρροών, έστω, ποιος είναι ο στόχος; Το γκρέμισμα ή έστω η σταδιακή αλλάγή τους. Αυτό εννοώ απελευθέρωση. Όποια κι αν είναι η αιτία, ο στόχος παραμένει ο ίδιος. Με τα γονίδια και τον παράγοντα της τυχαιότητας δεν μπορούμε να τα βάλουμε. Το μόνο που μας μένει είναι να αλλάξουμε τον τρόπο σκέψης μας. Τώρα αν αυτό θα γίνει με την ανεύρεση αιτιών ή με γνωστική αναδόμηση ή και με τα δύο, δεν είμαι ειδικός να το πω (ω ναι το παραδέχομαι!) Μπορώ να λέω μόνο αυτό που βιώνω. Κι αυτό σε μένα αρκεί. Σήμερα. Αύριο κανείς δεν ξέρει, τι τον περιμένει παρακάτω. Απλά ακολουθώ τον ένστικτό μου, που ποτέ δεν είχα μάθει να το ακολουθώ.
Σ\'ευχαριστώ για το κοπλιμέντο so bitter-sweat Petran μου, αν και αστειευόμενος (όπως πάντα), αλλά όπως λες κι εσύ, το βίωμα είναι πιο σημαντικό από την έμμεση γνώση. Γνωστικός συναγερμός:Προσοχή! Το νετ μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε υπερμεγενθύσεις (για το στρατηγός λέω, όχι φυσικά για την γοητεία) :) who knows? Και φυσικά...δεν αστειεύομαι:)

----------


## anwnimi

Keep μου άρεσε που τονίζεις ότι τα απλά μικρά καθημερινά πραγματα δεν είναι τελικά και τόσο μικρά, αν εμείς τα δούμε ή τα πράξουμε διαφορετικά. Σ\'ευχαριστώ, τό σκέφτομαι πολλές φορές κι εγώ. Η μαγεία είναι στις απλές καθημερινές μας πράξεις, αν γεμίζει με αληθινή έκφραση.

Καλή αρχή σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα και νομίζω πως, όχι μόνο εγώ, αλλά και ένα μεγάλο μέρος του φόρουμ, βρίσκει εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέροντα τα όσα λες για την πάρτη σου, όπως λες. Μην κολλάς keep. Αν και βέβαια, εκεί έξω, όταν το επιλέγεις να ανοίγεσαι για σένα, θα το χαίρεσαι απείρως περισσότερο.

Είναι πολύ αλλιώτικο, απελευθερωτικό αν θες, να έχεις κάποιον να σε ακούει και να σε αποδέχεται γι\'αυτό που σκέφτεσαι, εκφράζεις, νιώθεις. Και όλη αυτή η διαδικασία της θεραπείας βοηθά στο να σου μάθει να το κάνεις εσύ αυτό για τον εαυτό σου. Και έπειτα, πολλά όμορφα μπορείς να συμβάλεις στο να συμβούν, γιατί θα αισθάνεσαι εσύ καλύτερα μέσα σου.

Καλή αρχή και πάλι keep:)

Όσο για τα παλιά τραύματα, χμ μάλλον για όλους μας αργούν να κλείσουν. Κι όσο πιο μεγάλες ήταν οι μαχαιριές τόσο πιο βαθιά κι εκείνα:)
Ίσως και να μην κλείσουν και ποτέ και ένας νέος \"πόλεμος\" να ξαναρχίσει! Αλλωστε με τον Petran δεν μπορεί ποτέ να είναι κανείς σίγουρος:Ρ

----------


## RainAndWind

Εγώ πάντως θα φόραγα το κοστούμι της μπανάνας.:P
(αλλά μόνο εάν έγραφε fuck off asshole,κάτι τέτοιο):D
Πολύ ενδιαφέρον βρήκα το κομμάτι με το σύστημα-Χ.Τώρα καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λέγεται πώς αν μάθεις να οδηγάς ποδήλατο δεν το ξεχνάς ποτέ.Εγώ όχι μόνο το ξέχασα βέβαια,αλλά όταν ξανανέβηκα έσπασα και πόδι.λολ

----------

